# More Spy Photos of Production Audi RS 3 Reveal Odd New Mechanical Roof Spoiler?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just finished making our post about the RS 3 and now found another set of photos on the same CarSpyShots.com website. This groups of shots show an impressively large rear spoiler seemingly angled the wrong way to create drag. CarSpyShots has two theories that the piece is either one very different mechanical spoiler design or a piece that is about to fall off. 

Frankly, it could be both. The RS 5 made use of a new trunk-mount spoiler so maybe the RS 3 will get one as well. Still, while we're no aerodynamics experts we wonder if it might angle a different way when it goes into production.

* Second Set of Photos Here *


----------

